# If you love trains, you'll understand and perhaps help



## MamaDunk (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Terrie Young. My ex husband David Dunkelberger passed away 2 weeks ago in Manhattan, and in his will he left his 2 G scale trains to his children. These trains are invaluable family herlooms built by their great grandfather, Milton Dunkelberger (Dayton Ohio, American Display Company and Adco). The first one is is an engine with one car - has New York Central painted on the side. It also has a number: 5314. The second is called the Dayton Dinky.

After my ex husband's passing, all the children found in his Brooklyn apt was the track for the 5314 and the patents and drawings for both trains. It is their understanding that a woman named Lori who used to work at Logo's Book Store on the upper east side of Manhattan had them last, somewhere between 2007 and 2011. She says she thinks she gave them back, but David's next roommate remembers him complaining about the fact that he was having trouble getting his possessions back from her. She might have sold or pawned them (which is tragic). If she did, I figured a model train forum might offer some insight into where they might be. If you purchased them, we would be happy to buy them back from you with a finder's fee. If you need pictures, old documents, etc. I can get some. If you google Milton Dunkelberger you will find info on the Dayton Dinky. I believe the 5314 was one of a kind. Per my understanding, Among many other things, Milton Dunkelberger invented the device used to create steam for model steam engines.
My children would be forever grateful if these trains were found.
Sincerely yours,
Terrie Young


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, you cant put a price on family, i hope some how along the way you will be able to recover these lost items, especially for the grandkids sake.

Have you tried craigslist, im not sure if you can put a add out everywhere on their, buy alot of people do business on craigslist and you can get pretty lucky finding odd things on their.

Hope some of the other senior members on here can somehow point you to the right direction


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish you all the luck in locating the missing items. If I may suggest, you might wish to re-contact the person that worked in the book store and see fi she is willing to talk about the items and that you have a conflicting story as to their location. If she understands your desire to retrieve the items and the value it has for the family, rather than take her to task, she may eventually provide you with further guidance has to their location. It will be a difficult task that will require time and effort.

Good Luck


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I ecco the above sediments. Hope it works out for you. Just k now that modlerailroders are some of the most honest people around. Good luck.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very sorry for the family's loss ... both personal and heirlooms.

With the impression that these trains are rare and of unusually high quality, I suggest you contact the TCA (Train Collectors Association), in the same manner you've contacted us. They have a large membership who hold themselves to high standards. In their membership, perhaps someone has some new of the trains.

http://traincollectors.org/

Regards

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I searched and found one sentence on the Granddad, I could not find any pictures.

Maybe mama d could post a link to them?
Maybe mama d has a picture.

I am fairly good at hunting something down but this one is proven to be hard.
I found one sentence I did. 

I don't have much time to devote to it right now either.
Maybe I can dig something up when I do.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep your eyes open on ebay, of course, and also on www.liveauctioneers.com ... the latter has frequent listing of high quality older trains.

TJ


----------



## MamaDunk (Mar 25, 2013)

*Thank you for your kindness and suggestions*

Wow, I am so touched by all your kindness, tips, understanding and concern. I will follow up on all of your suggestions. Attached is an article (on pages 6-7) about the Dayton Dinky. FYI, the children talked to the owner of the book store where the 5314 was on display in the window for a while (the place where Lori worked). He was very nice and let the children search his storage area downstairs...to no avail. My son has been emailing her trying to appeal to her sense of simply "doing the right thing". We still think she has them or has sold them. Thanks again!!!!!!!! You guys are the best! MamaDunk Here is website with article: http://www.tcamembers.org/membersonly/tcq/tcq32-5a.pdf


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MamaDunk said:


> Wow, I am so touched by all your kindness, tips, understanding and concern. I will follow up on all of your suggestions. Attached is an article (on pages 6-7) about the Dayton Dinky. FYI, the children talked to the owner of the book store where the 5314 was on display in the window for a while (the place where Lori worked). He was very nice and let the children search his storage area downstairs...to no avail. My son has been emailing her trying to appeal to her sense of simply "doing the right thing". We still think she has them or has sold them. Thanks again!!!!!!!! You guys are the best! MamaDunk Here is website with article: http://www.tcamembers.org/membersonly/tcq/tcq32-5a.pdf


Interesting, on page 6 and 7.

Wow, Grandpa might be the original inventor of the 3 position e unit, cool.:thumbsup:
His track design was nice too. You have the track you say? It might be the only in the whole world. As his trains never took off because of the competitors.
Post a picture none of us probably never saw that track before.

I would mount his paperwork the right way and frame it to preserve it.
The patent too.

I will try to search some more this weekend. I would like to see his engines, you wouldn't happen to have any info links on them or some old pictures of them?
There must be something else somewhere.

Is there a way you could post what you have? The paper work stuff? Maybe some kinda clue is hiding in them? 
Did you run a search on the patent number.
Just grasping for straws out of the air now. 

If anyone would have purchased them on this site I am sure he/she would have posted them bragging to us or asking us what he/she had.

If you ever do happen to find them please stop back and let us know.
Even if it is years from now.


----------



## Jim Jordan (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about the missing trains. I hope they get returned safe and sound. I am doing some research on Milton Dunkelberger.I would like to ask you some questions if you do not mind. If you get time could you email me direct [email protected]
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jim Jordan


----------

